#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [照片] 轉貼 成都動物園看豹

## Kovu

成都動物園名氣最大的是獅虎豹館,但是都是玻璃的小籠舍,隔了玻璃怎麽看都不象是老虎呀!
而豹館是獨立的,而且裏面較大的豹的繁殖種群,最多時有16隻豹(包括幼崽在內),其中有兩隻黑豹,只可惜都是公的.

黑豹可能是馬來半島來的,其它亞種能確定的只有華南豹(動物園沒告訴你是什麽亞種),另外幾隻都是有長毛,斑點大,顔色淺而偏灰的特征,看起來像遠東豹.但我沒見過華北亞種,因而不敢肯定.

不知什麽原因,動物園的工作人員每次是讓看上去明顯不是同一亞種(至少不是同一地區)的豹交配,而幼崽長大了誰也不象,但似乎更偏向北方亞鍾的特征.

----------


## a70701111

以某種意義而言，豹的樣子很討喜阿。
而且拍的人技術也應該不錯，每一個角度都剛剛好。
在下拍寵物的時候都會有歪掉的情況呢……
謝謝分享喔……

----------


## 雁

住得地方也太小了吧~
好可憐
美洲豹的表情都好落寞
很憂傷很想出來的樣子
為什麼沒有給牠們自然一點的環境呢....
美洲豹是生活在叢林裡的動物呀!

----------


## 幻影紅虎

好憂鬱的豹仔
不能享受叢林生活的自由
無法去呼吸自由的風
更不能享受叢林生活的快樂
老虎和豹雖然不是同一個物種
但是能夠感同身受

----------


## 雪凜

好可愛喔!!!
但好可憐....
住的地方好小喔...
真希望讓他自由....

----------


## wingwolf

上次去動物園回來後寫了篇隨筆
這是其中一段
就寫的是猛獸區的貓科動物們：



> 很多獅子、老虎、豹、山貓的玻璃都是髒的，附滿了泥巴。這些灰塵一定是他們無奈地看著外面遠遠大於自己天地的世界時，操起憤恨的利爪撲上去的。老虎斑斓的毛皮已經褪去了燦爛色彩，他煩躁地不停地在籠子裏打轉；獅子失去了作爲草原之王的威猛，伏臥在地，注視著窗前茫茫人流；獵豹憤憤坐在無法施展他短跑天王能力的盒子裏，伸直長尾，只給不停拍打玻璃的人們一個蔑視的背影；山貓躺在冰冷的水泥地上，絲毫不理睬僅一步之遙的幾十雙期盼的眼神……


他們真的很可憐……
籠子太太太太小了！
不知道管理動物園的人在想什麽
那裏有非常非常非常多的廣場、公園、商品區，甚至還有兒童遊樂園！
卻舍不得把動物們的“家”做得大一點

下次把那一次拍的照片傳上來

P.S.
我來自成都……

----------


## wingwolf

照片
一只黑豹、一只獅子、一只花豹和一只獵豹\r
（應該是花豹和獵豹吧，看不到臉認不出啊……）

當時人很多很擠
所以……照得很花……
（天音：還不是你自己技術不好。）

----------

